# Can I borrow 1.5 Million dollars?



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

As many of you may or may not know, I have decided to follow in the family business and become a villain.  I have great plans.  I need to get 1.5 million dollars so that I my buy this: Evil Underground Base
I then plan on hiring (or kidnapping) the world's top scientists in genetics and nanorobotics.
I will force (or pay) them to make a nanobot virus that will transform a person's DNA and body structure to that of a furry.
I will then release this virus into a city and have it spread.  Raccoon city, most likely.  Thus turning the entire world into furry versions of themselves.

So can I have 1.5 million dollars, please?


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 1, 2007)

no. ^ ^


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 1, 2007)

....
I love your cartoony way of lifestyle. <3333
Thanks for bringing my childhood back for a brief moment.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Thanks for bringing my childhood back for a brief moment.


You're welcome.  I've been studing on how be a villain.  (*)

With any luck, I will rule the world on day.


----------



## Paul Revere (Nov 1, 2007)

PAUL <3 KITSUNE (in a platonic sort of way)


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> PAUL <3 KITSUNE (in a platonic sort of way)



I WILL need test subjects...


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 1, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can I be a catterfly?


----------



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll come.


Kitsune ftw.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you offer shares in your vilanous company?

Some sort of evil vilains pension plan perhaps?

I just want to be guarenteed I'm getting my moneys worth


----------



## Esplender (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmm. I dunno. How about giving me the highest rank in your hierarchy?


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> I just want to be guarenteed I'm getting my moneys worth



When I rule the world, I'll give you Finland or maybe Australia.


----------



## Paul Revere (Nov 1, 2007)

Dibs on America


----------



## Esplender (Nov 1, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> I'll give you Finland or maybe Australia.



Bagsy Finland.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

Mind you, they all are going to have to be remained because of the new furry world...

Finland = *Fox*land

Australia = Austral*paw*

American = Ameri*cat*

Germany = *Fur*many

Canada = *Canada*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 1, 2007)

Can i have Germany?  Oh and i can i be ur head of security. and one of ur test subjects? Beign a wofldralisk would so save me some time.


----------



## Zestence (Nov 1, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> KitsuneKit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really not worth it, take australia.


Can i be your local officer, you need one from each country to raise the resistance against evil human rule...and to spread propaganda posters!


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

Kattiz said:
			
		

> Can i be your local officer, you need one from each country to raise the resistance against evil human rule...and to spread propaganda posters!


Don't need one.  The nanobot virus would infect everyone there would be no humans to fight against.  I would, however, need security... I'm sure there would be people out there that would want me to be in a state of... let's just say, "dead" because of what I did to them.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 1, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Kattiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry sir. Theres no more a loyal folower than me.* Saultes and stands at attention eyeing anyone supsicious.*


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome... loyal followers... now all I need is that 1.5 million...

We might need to do an evil car wash to raise some money.


----------



## Zestence (Nov 1, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Don't need one.  The nanobot virus would infect everyone there would be no humans to fight against.  I would, however, need security... I'm sure there would be people out there that would want me to be in a state of... let's just say, "dead" because of what I did to them.



done and done. can we have cool uniforms too?


----------



## Paul Revere (Nov 1, 2007)

I wonder if there's any missiles left in that base ...

EDIT: The auction says "most" of the equipment has been decomissioned :twisted:

*ponders evil car wash proposal*
I could really put that base to good use ...


----------



## Zestence (Nov 1, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's any missiles left in that base ...
> 
> EDIT: The auction says "most" of the equipment has been decomissioned :twisted:
> 
> ...



dont worry about the missiles, there is only a border between me and soviet-russia (yea, dont believe the whole "democracy" thing). I heard nuclear warheads and assorted military equipment from cold war era are going cheap.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

Kattiz said:
			
		

> done and done. can we have cool uniforms too?


I would need to hire a evil fashion designer.  I don't want a jumpsuit or anything like that, I want something that looks good.


			
				Paul said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's any missiles left in that base ...


Missles are gone... but the silos make for great deathtraps.  Just dangle the hero over the pit, there's some water at the bottom of those pits (I've done my research).  You could just toss a couple of sharks with lasers down there.

Remember, we need to make the virus and protect it from any kinda teenage cheerleader heroes and their comedy relief sidekicks with naked mole rats from breaking in and stopping us.


----------



## Melo (Nov 1, 2007)

I think I might be able to cut you that 1.5 million.

On the downside, it'll all be in loose change.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 1, 2007)

Ooh. I would like to apply for Trusted Lieutenant stastus... ^^


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I dont have 1.5 million dollars but im sure you could get a grant from an animal society
(if you got them all high)


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 1, 2007)

OHHH! We can create a brown noise machine and cut it on in DC!


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd be willing to help the research on the nanobot tech if you want an evil scientist underling!


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 1, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Ooh. I would like to apply for Trusted Lieutenant stastus... ^^


_*ahem*_
If I remember correctly, the last time an Evil Genius thing came up, I believe I applied for that position. I don't remember if it was to KitsuneKit though.

Got a name for your Evil organization yet?


----------



## Summercat (Nov 2, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm perfectly cool sharing immediate-subordinate-status with ya, Bokra. I only ask that you do not attempt to recruit my teams of gay German technicians who maintain the robotic white tigers...


----------



## FurBoy223 (Nov 2, 2007)

Can I lead the human resistance? Take them to a point where there seems hope in their conquest for survival, then dash their hopes by selling you information on their hiding places? :lol:


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 2, 2007)

I was going to buy surplus Generic Russian Soldiers from a James Bond film. Hopefully James Bond won't be coming along.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 2, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I was going to buy surplus Generic Russian Soldiers from a James Bond film. Hopefully James Bond won't be coming along.



My James Bond Roleplaying Game (The original) will help us plot against him, if he comes.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 2, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Got a name for your Evil organization yet?



No, I don't have a name yet... Only the legitimate wing of the organization is named so far.  "Kitsune Gaming."  With any luck, I can corner the market on all video games, thus making me rich and then I can build my furry empire from there.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 2, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the?

Bollocks to that! I guess I have to fight you with Neon Phoenix Entertainment and it's allied companies!

(( www.neonphoenix.info ))


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 2, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Bollocks to that! I guess I have to fight you with Neon Phoenix Entertainment and it's allied companies!



I'll warn you, you are going up against a guy in his garage who isn't that great at video game programming yet.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going PMC/Hired Goons under Turbine.Ingram Solutions. 
Expect a promo clip in a day or two.


----------



## Azure (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, cool uniforms, maybe with cool evil henchman badges, and maybe even some cool hats.  Also, I call overlordship of Amsterdam.  Somebody's gotta do it!!


----------



## Zestence (Nov 2, 2007)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Yes, cool uniforms, maybe with cool evil henchman badges, and maybe even some cool hats.  Also, I call overlordship of Amsterdam.  Somebody's gotta do it!!



yes! we need evil henchman badges! and cool hats!

are there any evil fashion designers on this forum?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 2, 2007)

General! first we should make a nannite virus that makes people want to give us money. Then make one that turns them furry...


----------



## Zestence (Nov 2, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> General! first we should make a nannite virus that makes people want to give us money. Then make one that turns them furry...



we dont have the funds for the evil underground base to make the virus at...

propaganda posters! If every furry would donate a dollar we would have the 1.5 million dollars quickly, and some extra for the sharks with lasers!


----------



## Summercat (Nov 3, 2007)

Bah. I guess if you're evil and I'm fighting you, that makes me good. Blah.

Fine. Neon Phoenix shall rise again, and form the Furries United who Can't Kill.

Also known as...

....fuck.


----------



## Janglur (Nov 4, 2007)

Indeed, I need some sort of garuntee this evil villain plan will succeed.  I'm growing tired of losing my investments in such failures of evil as Enron, Roseanne Barr and George W. Bush.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 4, 2007)

You should of went with EA.


----------



## Paul Revere (Nov 4, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Indeed, I need some sort of garuntee this evil villain plan will succeed.  I'm growing tired of losing my investments in such failures of evil as Enron, Roseanne Barr and George W. Bush.



What part of "Evil Underground Base" _don't_ you understand? :/

EDIT: Seems like a solid investment to me ...


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 4, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> Janglur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I vote we change the name to 'Super happy fun base of stuff where nothing suspicious goes on' As to not arouse suspicion.


----------



## shetira (Nov 4, 2007)

Why do you need an evil underground base? Make a massive evil fortress with recycled cardboard, old shipping pallets and duct tape. It would be a visible symbol of your might and power... though you may have to fight with my mate over the world-conquering supply of duct tape. ^.^


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 4, 2007)

Because cardboard 'melts' in the rain.


----------



## shetira (Nov 4, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Because cardboard 'melts' in the rain.



That's what the duct tape is for... to seal and protect the other components from the elements. ^.^


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 4, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Why do you need an evil underground base? Make a massive evil fortress with recycled cardboard, old shipping pallets and duct tape. It would be a visible symbol of your might and power... though you may have to fight with my mate over the world-conquering supply of duct tape. ^.^



Theres ductape everywhere here where i live. He cant be everywhere at once! * goes around collecting ductape.*  Well use a visible fortress to distract everyone from our evil underground lair!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll only give you the money If I can own Australia when you do rule the world


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry don't have that kind of money but when you get the money I'll help in you endeavors.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahahaha... NO.  [Rilvor]


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 19, 2008)

ah if i had a nickel for every time i got an email similar to this thread.....well id have a lot of nickels lol


----------



## Jarz (Jul 19, 2008)

You have to follow this:
*The Top 100 Things I'd Do If I Ever Became An Evil Overlord*


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 19, 2008)

Well as a Fellow Fur of evil... who already has both a lab an some henchmen, I'm willing to help you get on your feet so to speak.. but you are now in my debt so well... wait for my phone call..MUHahahahahah!!!







I left it as a Blank check in case you don't work using you FA name...MUHAHahahah!! *Choke*...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 19, 2008)

omg necropost..


----------



## Jarz (Jul 19, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> omg necropost..


Starting to stink... shoot it in the head and lets bury it


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 19, 2008)

OK who the fuck necro'd this thread?
...
...
Don't be shy!

*loads shotgun*


----------

